# Bigfoot Hunting



## RvRover (Aug 15, 2008)

I recently read that some guys in Georgia had found a dead bigfoot. Now I don't know about you guys but i would just love to get some shots of the live ones they were talking about. I think I could make a ton of money off the stock photos of those critters. Guess I'll be off to Georgia soon.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 15, 2008)

RE: Bigfoot Hunting

We will be headed that way in about six weeks, maybe we'll take a few pics and post them, lol. Seriously, wonder if it's just a hoax or they finally have proof.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting



Would you like some cheese with that whine? LOL.  






 Seriously though maybe just ignoring
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the signature would be better than pointing it out to everyone every time he posts.

Most will just ignore it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Why not just let the Administrator of the site take care of him if he is trying to advertise free.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

I sure am glad I have my IGNORE list!  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

List keeps growing...sadly.


----------



## RvRover (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

The mainstream media has not posted the new info yet, but another site I check links the bigfoot hunter they called in with a previous scam. Early DNA tests that have come back say its a mixture of unknown, human, and opposum DNA. Looks like we have another fraudster on our hands. That is to bad. I was hoping for a genuine first contact here.


----------



## RvRover (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting



> C Nash - 8/15/2008  5:45 PM
> 
> Just another way to get a free ad. :angry:  19 and counting.  Is he a sponser yet :question:




You know what dude. Your really unfriendly. Why don't you just lay off me. I'm getting a little angry at all the accusations your slinging around. Or oh I get it, your the local bully. Never mind, I hope the Prozac works soon.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: You mark yourself by calling me dude. Cut the signature and find out how friendly we are    Sure worries me with you getting angry.  Notice I have my real name and location on here.  We don't even know what Prozac is here in Alabama.  Daddy used the board to teach us :laugh: Ya'll come on down ya hear


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

very good Nash, however you left out something that he might need to know, you have friend in all the right places. Me for one.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

Thanks Hollis.  Made me kind of proud never been called a bully before :laugh:  Never did have much respect for anyone that call others dude. Bet he dont even know what sponser means.     :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

RV ROVER just remove your signature at least that what you call it, add your name  and lets al get alone. we just hate people who advertise on this forum  for free and not supporting it by buying time and space for your www site 

thanks


----------



## Shadow (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

He won't get it !! :dead:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

Well Butch maybe just maybe he will if we all keep driving it to him :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

He seems a little dense about it all.  Calling somebody a Bully sounds a little effeminate to me.   :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting





> RvRover - 8/16/2008  4:03 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...





He's not just a bully he is what the officials call part of a mob action, lol. If you aren't wearing their 'colors' you get 'beat up on'.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

No, just believe in being honest, paying my own way, helping others, giving freely my advice from experience, doing unto others as i would have them do to me, If I was posting free ads I would expect to get blasted but would honor the advice and remove the free ad., appriciating forums that are free and doing as the moderators expect, listing to others when they say "I wish you wouldn't post such large pictures", welcoming those new posters that honor the system. Seems as though there are a few here that always disagree with what others say and the advice given. As of now there are two posters that will be on my IGNORE list.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

I emailed him about it and emailed me back that we have an attitude and he will put anything he wants as a signature, if we dont like it tuff or sumthing to that affect.  I think if he luvs them so much he should go to work for them or at least ask for pay for all the advertising he is doing for them.   He is now on my ignor list as well.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

Guess I need to put Snowbird back on the ignore list.     Out of sight out of mind. :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

That ignore button is great   Just two on my list and nither one belongs to the mob that always has fun while I think supplying great information   Heres to the MOB :laugh:  Signed the BULLY :evil:  maybe I had better change my name and not let anyone know where I live :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

well i got to say this ,, the rv guy is only posting to get his google hit up to the top ,, the mre one pst on a forum ,, the more the points go up ,, well as of all of u ,, IGNORE ,,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve: 
But i will stick my neck out here ,, why don't he ever reply to an rv tech issue ,, like the one hollis is having ,, or explain to us how he installed his propane tank ,, and then plumbed it to all the lp fixtures ,, HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## RV RoVer (Sep 4, 2008)

RE: Bigfoot Hunting

Hello everyone,
I work for a company, RV Rover, Inc., located in West Point, Ga.  From time to time, I will check the Internet to see what's being said, discussed, etc. about our product, so a couple of days ago, I ran across this forum and saw someone else using the same name...which I don't have a problem with at all, BUT...after reading some of the posts, I did want to be sure that no one thought this was coming from our company.  We advertise legitimately in several magazines, on our website, etc. and sure don't want people thinking that we would do something unethical to get our name 'out there'.  We certainly wouldn't do it discussing Big Foot!   
Anyway, this is in no way meant to be negative towards the individual that has been posting here.  I never use these forums to discuss our product, but when I googled our company name, this is something new that has just started showing up, so I guess I just wanted to 'clear' our name.
Thanks for listening and have a great day!
D Thomas


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

Well Doug thanks for clearing that up. I see that it is different in spelling( somewhat). So your company is from West Point GA. that good as I only live about 40 miles from West Point and I will look up your company  to verify if what you say is true and I will report back my finding to  my friends here on this forum. You can check my profile and see that I am from Midland GA and my daughter live in West Point , so if what you say is true I will find out. thanks again  for your reply


----------



## RV RoVer (Sep 4, 2008)

RE: Bigfoot Hunting

That's great...I really appreciate your help in clearing this up for us.  Our address is actually 106 E 8th St., West Point, GA,  31833...we're located right here on the banks of the Chattahoochee, right on the AL/GA line.

Have a great day! 

Doug Thomas
RV Rover, Inc.
706-645-3865
dthomas@rvrover.net


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

Hey RV RoVer, thanks for the info and clarification.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

Doug, I appreciate the clarification, but the other RVROVER was advertising a company different from the one you are advertising in your signature.

I encourage you to advertise here with RVUSA.com, because that allows them to furnish this forum to us.

If you, as you say, "...never use these forums to discuss our product...." then advertising your company in your signature is a little disingenuous without being an RVUSA.com advertiser.


----------



## RV RoVer (Sep 4, 2008)

RE: Bigfoot Hunting

If you'll notice that in my first post above, I did not put our company name, phone no. or email in the signature and in neither of my posts have I even mentioned our products.  I only added it to the second post so that H2H1 would have more info to verify that I am who I say I am since he was kind enough to help me straighten this out...that's all.  If that was bad judgement on my part, please accept my apology.

As far as advertising here, I will certainly consider it, but please understand that I am constantly bombarded with magazines, web sites, etc. wanting us to advertise with them and it can become very expensive very quickly, so we have to be careful how we spend our advertising dollars.

Hopefully, this will clear everything up and thanks again for your understanding.

Doug Thomas


----------



## C Nash (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

Glad to have you here Doug and thanks for clearing up the muddy waters.  hope you do decide to advertise with RVUSA as it has a great and loyal following and we do recommend sponsers here.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: Bigfoot Hunting

hey Doug ,, welcome to the forums ,, and as nash said ,, we are a welcoming family ,, just don;t lead us on with a false sense ,, if u know what i mean ,, and yes please look into advertising here ,, it helps us type to u ,, and all others ,,, but if u have any knowledge of rving ,, please feel free to post what u know ,, that is what this place is about    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

